# Question about a treat



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought some dog treats today that are Simply Natural brand. They are lamb and peanut butter coated bites. They are grain free, made in the US of 100% American ingredients. I didn't read the detail of the ingredients. In addition to peanut butter and lamb they contain beef lung. My first response is ewww, yuck. Should I be concerned? I guess I haven't heard of beef lung as part of a dogs diet. Maybe it is hiding in Ziwipeak and I just don't know it. These are freeze dried treats. Thanks.


----------

